# Como leer este tipo de bobinas?



## Sr. Domo (Sep 25, 2013)

Hola!

Durante la extracción de muchos circuitos impresos he rescatado más de 100 bobinas encapsuladas, toroides, transformadores de RF y otras más. 

He extraido muchas como estas (Me parece recordar que aqui no se permiten fotos de KN3, vayan a los links)

Ver el archivo adjunto 99495

Y estas sé leerlas y todo, pero las que he sacado también son estas:

Ver el archivo adjunto 99496

Abrí una y tienen núcleo de ferrita, pero lo que no sé es como leerlas!! 
Alguien que tenga bobinas de esas o las haya visto, verán que en la parte de arriba tienen dos puntos de colores y en cada lado donde están sus patitas hay un punto de color también, pero lo que no sé es como se leen. Se leen igual que las que tienen forma de resistencias? Si es así, en que orden las leo porque tengo una que está así: dorado, blanco, rojo, dorado ._. Como la leo? Empieza con dorado y termina con dorado... y no me digan " con un inductómetro" porque no tengo ._.
Alguien sabe como puedo saber su inductancia???

Ah, y algo que quería informar, ya que trata de bobinas encapsuladas, para los que hayan visto bobinas que parecen diodos pero sin la línea del cátodo, esas son casi siempre un alambre con ferrita alrededor, tengo entendido que es algo así como una inductancia parásita 

salu2! ...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 2, 2013)

En pocas palabras, esas bobinas tienen un cierto parecido a los capacitores de poliester que son color marron, solo que son más anchos viendolos de lado y en vez de ser marrones son azul claro o verde, que por lo regular hay en televisiones y radios.


----------



## palurdo (Oct 3, 2013)

Yo que si puedo verlas (uso FF y no sé por qué se ven ya que desde el movil no las puedo ver) subo las fotos al foro para resolver tus dudas:

La primera foto de las bobinas que puedes leer:



La segunda foto de las bobinas que no puedes leer:



Por lo que respecta a la segunda foto, yo siempre las he leido interpretando que los coeficientes son los dos puntos de la parte superior (a valores normalizados por lo que así es más sencillo de leer el valor), uno de los laterales es el multiplicador y el otro la tolerancia que supongo que en bobinas no baja del 5% por lo que o la tolerancia es 5%(dorado), 10%(plata) o 20% (no hay color).

Por la que tu dices que parece dorado/blanco/rojo/dorado, en valor normalizado al 5% de tolerancia el rojo debería ser naranja, y así el coeficiente sería 39. Uno de los laterales será el divisior, en este caso será 39/10=3,9 uH. El otro será la tolerancia, en este caso al 5%. Supongo que en bobinas nuevas habría alguna forma de saber cual de los dos lados es la tolerancia y cual el multiplicador, por ejemplo cuando una pata sea más larga que la otra, pero con determinados valores podrían haber problemas en componentes que ya están instalados. Por ejemplo, si tenemos una bobina que es plata/naranja/amarillo/dorado, vemos que sólo podría ser, para valor normalizado, de 0,43uH al 5%, ya que en el 10% de tolerancia no existe el coeficiente normalizado 43 pero sí en el 5%, así que una bobina con esos colores y que fuera del valor 4,3uH@10% en principio estaría mal marcada (aunque luego vienen los chinos y fabrican componentes que marcan como les da la gana).

De todas formas para muchos fabricantes de estas bobinas el formato que yo siempre leo es el siguiente [Tolerancia]/[Coef norm 1]/[Coef norm2]/[Multiplicador]. Es una buena guía cuando los coeficientes son distintos, ya que en este caso es fácilmente reconocible el orden de los coeficientes (10 12 15 18 27 39 47 56 68 82), pero tenemos el problema de los coeficientes 22 y 33, que además tienen tolerancias tanto de 5% como del 10%, así que una bobina marcada como dorada/roja/roja/plata, la verdad es que no podría decir si es de 2,2uH@10% o de 0,22uH@5%.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 31, 2013)

Pues, no se... si usarlas o no en un circuito donde se requiere una de esas, pues una de ellas, la que mencioné "dorado, rojo, blanco, dorado" la pensaba usar ya que segun puede ser de 2.9uH o 9.2uH o de 0.29uH o 0.29uH o algun otro valor 
Muy raro esto, si usan el mismo código de colores que usan en las resistencias para estas bobinas, para empezar la denominación 0.29, 2.9, 29... al 5% me parece que no está, creo el más cercano es 0.27, 2.7, 27 y 0.33, 3.3 y 33 ._.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 7, 2013)

Yo las identifico ya que existen combinaciones numéricas estándar en Electrónica, tipo: 22, 27, 47, 100, 180, 220, 270, 330, 470, 560 o algo así... y si son leídas al revés se traducirían en valores extraños o erróneos...

En la primera foto veo que, arriba del platito, tienes una bobina de encapsulado redondo, y donde se aprecia un punto Dorado en el costado y dos puntitos rojos encima de ella. Probablemente, en el costado opuesto del punto dorado, haya otro punto... pero ésta vez negro, por lo que sería una bobina de 22uH y tolerancia 5%. Es más o menos el código de colores de las resistencias, pero aplicado a las bobinas. 

El código sería: 

Rojo - Rojo - Negro, y por el otro costado: Dorado --------------> 22uH 5%


Por tanto si se leyera al revés... sería 1200uH (1,2k uH), valor que... al menos nunca en mi vida he escuchado jajajajajajja

Se entiende la idea?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 8, 2013)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Yo las identifico ya que existen combinaciones numéricas estándar en Electrónica, tipo: 22, 27, 47, 100, 180, 220, 270, 330, 470, 560 o algo así... y si son leídas al revés se traducirían en valores extraños o erróneos...
> 
> En la primera foto veo que, arriba del platito, tienes una bobina de encapsulado redondo, y donde se aprecia un punto Dorado en el costado y dos puntitos rojos encima de ella. Probablemente, en el costado opuesto del punto dorado, haya otro punto... pero ésta vez negro, por lo que sería una bobina de 22uH y tolerancia 5%. Es más o menos el código de colores de las resistencias, pero aplicado a las bobinas.
> 
> ...



pues sí, pero lo malo es en las muy confusas, por ejemplo una que tiene un punto dorado a cada lado y encima tiene dos puntos naranjas 
A ambos lados se lee como 3.3 uH, pero las que tienen esta combinación (por ejemplo) dorado-cafe-verde-dorado.

Se puede leer como 1.5uH o como 5.1uH, mira tu tabla de valores E12 y verás que ese valor existe, al reves y al derecho 

En ese tipo de bobinas como se puede saber que valor es en realidad? no creo que vaya con un técnico que tenga un inductómetro cada que quiera saber un valor


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 15, 2013)

mmmmmmmmm 5.1 existe, aca tenemos una buenisima pregunta ajajajajaja

por algo prefiero trabajar de esas bobinas que tienen forma de resistencia, se sabe de inmediato el valor de ellas y se ven mejor


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 16, 2013)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> mmmmmmmmm 5.1 existe, aca tenemos una buenisima pregunta ajajajajaja
> 
> por algo prefiero trabajar de esas bobinas que tienen forma de resistencia, se sabe de inmediato el valor de ellas y se ven mejor



pues sí, prefiero a las que tienen formas de resistencia, pero tengo muchas de esas que parecen capacitores  
Y quiero usarlas en circuitos de RF, pero con esos valores tan confusos ....


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 20, 2013)

pues te paso la ayuda para esas bobinas! esta en el Foro!! 
calcular inductancia


----------



## sergiot (Nov 20, 2013)

Con un tester que mida inductancias se te solucionan todos los problemas y no sale mas de 50 dólares.

Como este, UNIT UT58D


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 2, 2014)

Creo que respondo algo tarde, pero bueno 

LeonKennedy:
El programa que aparece en el enlace que pusiste parece bueno, pero..., en el caso de la bobina que no se sabe si es de 1.5uH o de 5.1uH, aún seguiría con esa duda, aunque me de esos valores, como se cual es el correcto si no tengo un inductámetro (o inductómetro?)?

sergiot:

Sí, es lo ideal, pero, al menos por acá, creo que ni los conocen 
Y los que no contamos con ese instrumento o con el $ para adquirirlo, y la idea es que debería haber un modo de calcular el valor de las bobinas, porque estoy seguro que no soy el único que las ha encontrado en aparatos y no puede usarlas por sus dobles valores.

Una forma más o menos eficaz es quitarles el encapsulado y ver la cantidad de espiras sobre el nucleo de ferrita 
Pero es obvio que al hacer eso se destruiría la bobina por el alambre tan delgado que tiene en su interior, además de la fragilidad de la ferrita interna.

Salu2!


----------



## DannyR (Feb 2, 2014)

Buenas noches! tengo problemas para saber de cuantos mh son estas inductancias y cuanto de corriente aguantan.. les dejo unas fotos ... con esos codigos que se pueden apreciar se puede saber eso?


----------



## miguelus (Feb 2, 2014)

Buenos días

La de la primera foto tiene 5mH y está fabricada en la semana 26 del año 1998.
La de la segunda foto tiene 10 mh y está fabricada en la semana 35 del año 1998.

Sal U2


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 3, 2014)

domonation dijo:


> Creo que respondo algo tarde, pero bueno
> 
> LeonKennedy:
> El programa que aparece en el enlace que pusiste parece bueno, pero..., en el caso de la bobina que no se sabe si es de 1.5uH o de 5.1uH, aún seguiría con esa duda, aunque me de esos valores, como se cual es el correcto si no tengo un inductámetro (o inductómetro?)?
> ...



Hola...te acoto algo...la ferrita interna en los inductores NO ES un mero soporte si no que interviene incrementando la inductancia(entre otras cosa). Si desarmas y logras contar la vueltas de uno de esos inductores todavía tendrías la incógnita de cuanto es lo que incrementa dicho núcleo en dicha bobina por lo que tú suposición no te acercaría mas a conocer el valor real de la inductancia de la bobina.
Lo mas económico es el uso de un inductametro aunque con algún generador de RF, mili-voltimetro, capacitores, etc se podría medir la resonancia paralelo de un circuito realizado con una bobina y un condensador  y de la formula de resonancia calcular la inductancia sabiendo que Xl=Xc en ese momento pero el costo de dichos instrumento es infinitamente mayo al de un inductamentro.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 3, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Buenas noches! tengo problemas para saber de cuantos mh son estas inductancias y cuanto de corriente aguantan.. les dejo unas fotos ... con esos codigos que se pueden apreciar se puede saber eso?



Hola 

En la primera foto de la bobina, dice "HCHK-005", yo diría que ha de ser de 5uH  y la otra que dice CHK-010 tal vez sería de 10uH. Pero no me creas, a veces es el modelo de bobina, algunas dicen su valor, otras dicen su resistencia, pero en este caso parece no decir ni los uH ni los Ω

Otra posibilidad es, el codigo de 4 digitos que tiene la primera bobina, podría ser leído como una resistencia, pero el valor obtenido en uH. Los 3 primeros dígitos serían el valor y el 4to la tolerancia...

Pero como dije, no me creas, tal vez así no se mida este tipo de bobinas, aunque una vez me resultó ese método para identificar una bobina para un inversor.

Salu2!



miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> La de la primera foto tiene 5mH y está fabricada en la semana 26 del año 1998.
> La de la segunda foto tiene 10 mh y está fabricada en la semana 35 del año 1998.
> ...



Creo que leí algo tarde tu mensaje, aunque creo que coincidimos en una parte de los valores, tu los interpretaste en mH y yo en uH





ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...te acoto algo...la ferrita interna en los inductores NO ES un mero soporte si no que interviene incrementando la inductancia(entre otras cosa). Si desarmas y logras contar la vueltas de uno de esos inductores todavía tendrías la incógnita de cuanto es lo que incrementa dicho núcleo en dicha bobina por lo que tú suposición no te acercaría mas a conocer el valor real de la inductancia de la bobina.
> Lo mas económico es el uso de un inductametro aunque con algún generador de RF, mili-voltimetro, capacitores, etc se podría medir la resonancia paralelo de un circuito realizado con una bobina y un condensador  y de la formula de resonancia calcular la inductancia sabiendo que Xl=Xc en ese momento pero el costo de dichos instrumento es infinitamente mayo al de un inductamentro.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Hola!

Sí, sabía que el núcleo de ferrita no es un soporte para la bobina, si ese fuera el único propósito de la ferrita, porque poner un material tan frágil?

Lo de que aumenta la inductancia, eso sí lo sabía y no lo recordaba, por lo que no tendría caso ni contar las espiras...

_...algún generador de RF, mili-voltimetro, capacitores, etc se podría medir la resonancia paralelo de un circuito realizado con una bobina y un condensador  y de la formula de resonancia calcular la inductancia sabiendo que Xl=Xc..._

Creo que me quedaría con el inductámetro


----------

